# Auto Black Russian Grow



## fruity86 (Sep 18, 2009)

This Is My First Journal And My Second Grow 
I Have 16 Auto Black Russian  10 Day Old
A 600w Dual Spectrum cool tube  That Thet Will Be Going Under 
A 1.2x1.2x2.0m grow tent 
2 4 Inch Fan And 1 Carbon Filter 
Soil Mix Is 40/60 Perlite And Compost
Nuts Is Big Bud 0-15-40 and baby bio 10.6 4.4 1.7
And they are in peat pots to be transplanted into bigger one when sexed


----------



## fruity86 (Sep 18, 2009)

Does Anyone Know If The Auto Black Russian Are The Same As Auto White Russian 
Mum Is Lowryder2 And Dad Is White Russian


----------



## 225smokestack (Sep 18, 2009)

Pullin' up a chair! I am doing an Auto White Russian grow.  Just started.  GREEN MOJO for ya.


----------



## Locked (Sep 18, 2009)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> Does Anyone Know If The Auto Black Russian Are The Same As Auto White Russian
> Mum Is Lowryder2 And Dad Is White Russian



The regular Black Russian is a cross between White Russian and Black Domina so I guess you also through a cross of _Cannabis ruderalis in there...
_


----------



## fruity86 (Sep 19, 2009)

quick ? can you use 1/4 strength veg nuts when auto's are 2weeks+ ive grown then befor but only used bloom nuts from about 5weeks just wondering if this would help the overall yield


----------



## Locked (Sep 19, 2009)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> quick ? can you use 1/4 strength veg nuts when auto's are 2weeks+ ive grown then befor but only used bloom nuts from about 5weeks just wondering if this would help the overall yield



Does your soil hve anything nute wise in it already? Do they look nutrient deficient?  If the soil has no nutes and they look like they might need some I think you cld start real lite on the nutes...just start lite and look out for the first signs of burn...


----------



## fruity86 (Sep 19, 2009)

theres john innes in it and they look fine so i will leave the nuts out there only 11days old i was just curious to when to start the veg nuts but il just go straight to bloom when they are sexed and flowering


----------



## fruity86 (Sep 24, 2009)

up date sum new pic at 16 days had a problem with the root growing out of the peat pot faster then i thought they would so i have had to divide my big pot into 4 top to bottom and place 4 seedlings in each pot i now this is not good as it will be tricky spliting them when it is time to go in there own pots but hopefully the dividers will do there job and not let the root tangle


----------



## fruity86 (Sep 24, 2009)

got a coulpe of runts aswell cant get the pics up stupid ******* computer


----------



## Locked (Sep 24, 2009)

Spearchucker came up with an idea to use 2 litter soda bottles...they are not too wide and nice and deep....you wld just hve to paint the bottles black to keep light from getting to the roots...next auto grow I might try 3 litter bottles...


----------



## fruity86 (Sep 24, 2009)

do you think they might be ok to stay as they are when i get rid of the males the pots they are in now are 14 litres  my plan was to put 1 in each pot but if you say a 2 litre bottle will do then they have more room then that in here even if i end up with 4 female in 1 pot wot do you think hamster lewis


----------



## Locked (Sep 24, 2009)

I wld not grow more then 1 plant per pot even if they are all females.....I think it cld wind up being a big headache for you down the line...


----------



## fruity86 (Sep 24, 2009)

ok il just split then when my flower room is empty hopefully soon


----------



## fruity86 (Sep 29, 2009)

hi just an update at 21 days no sex yet 1 runt has died biggest plant 5 inch smallest 3inch


----------



## fruity86 (Oct 9, 2009)

hi again just a update of my girls and 1 male so far its tuck a long time to show sex 29days and so far 9 females and 1 male and 5 havent showed yet ive started them on a 1/4 strength bloom all the plants are between 6 and 8 inch tall couple of pics wot do you think


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 9, 2009)

Good luck, reckon I will :watchplant: with ya. Interested in your final yield per plant.


----------



## fruity86 (Oct 11, 2009)

hi again just an update i have 12 femals and 1 male out ov 15 plus 1 that died just a few pics 3 females are still in the same pot becouse i am 2 pots short till 2moz i didnt think i would end up with this many females o well its a good thing


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 11, 2009)

awesome very cool grow..just starting autos myself.


----------



## fruity86 (Oct 17, 2009)

hi again sum good news and bad 
lets start with the good well my girls new home has arrived they are now sat in there tent 1.2x 1.2x 2.0m witch has put the temp down to 82 
and now for the bad i had 12 females now only 9  hermi hermi hermi not good its day 39 and the girls are 11/13inch tall now 
i will put sum pics up soon i have broke the camara screen so i am takeing pics blind


----------



## fruity86 (Oct 17, 2009)

sorry these are quite poor pics but its the best i can do till i get the camara fixed


----------



## fruity86 (Oct 17, 2009)

couple more pic since the light have just come on


----------



## fruity86 (Oct 22, 2009)

hi growers its day 44 now and the girls are doing good the tallest is touching 16inch and the smallesr 14inch a couple of them are 23inch wide and 1 that is 25inch wide i moved the light down to 6inch from canopy and started to get sum leaves curling inwards so its back up to 8inch i also had a good look on this site last night and there was a post saying it could be humidity so i have stuck a bucket of water in ther to see if it helps 

pic 1 is the leaves curling
pics 2&3 is a shot of the canopy
pics 4,5&6 are 1 of the biggest
pics 7,8&9 are a couple more shots

wot do you think so far and is the leave curling heat or humidity or sumthing else?
any advice would be great thank


----------



## 225smokestack (Oct 22, 2009)

Kind of looks like heat stress to me?  But I am no expert.  How far is your light from the tops?  But they look good! Nice and bushy!


----------



## fruity86 (Oct 22, 2009)

the light is 8inch away from the top of plants it was 6inch but thats when the problem started so i moved it back up i have had no problem with it that low before so i will keep it at 8inch
and thanks for the comment 225smokestack:aok:


----------



## fruity86 (Oct 25, 2009)

hi growers i have a problem with my so called autos they are at day 47 and not flowering i have spoke to some well known growers on this site and came to the conclusion that these autos could be regs. and that maybe i should try  12/12  so as off tonight they are on there first night of 12/12 and stand tall at 19inch i have trimed sum of the lower branches that will not receive much light and made use of them as clones if they take. so hopefully soon a will have some nice buds hopefully in time for xmas wish me luck and happy growing


----------



## Locked (Oct 25, 2009)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> hi growers i have a problem with my so called autos they are at day 47 and not flowering i have spoke to some well known growers on this site and came to the conclusion that these autos could be regs. and that maybe i should try  12/12  so as off tonight they are on there first night of 12/12 and stand tall at 19inch i have trimed sum of the lower branches that will not receive much light and made use of them as clones if they take. so hopefully soon a will have some nice buds hopefully in time for xmas wish me luck and happy growing



That's what i did to my Paki...took a clone and put her in 12/12...she is flowering nicely now...good luck


----------



## fruity86 (Oct 25, 2009)

thanks hamster its not wot you expect when they say auto but  never mind they should be quite big when they are done and a fare bit of smoke on them


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 25, 2009)

Fruity, take my word for it, they are not Auto's.

Work them as normal plants.

If they were Auto you would be harvesting next week, that isnt going to happen.

I know its a bummer and I feel your disappointment.

Keep that smile going, you have healthy plants.

Your Christmas harvest is going to be better than an Auto :aok:

We are here with any questions in the future.

Chin up and never let growing drag you down, they need your gusto 

eace:


----------



## fruity86 (Oct 25, 2009)

ok thank hippy its going to be a nice xmas present this year instead of the all the sock i seem to get:rofl: :rofl: 
this will be my xmas trees up in smoke:tokie:


----------



## fruity86 (Oct 25, 2009)

i forgot to say i have some new nuts for them now 
iguana juice bloom and carbo laod i have never use any of these so it should be good fun to see the outcome


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 25, 2009)

Fruity.

We are all behind you here to see you to harvest, so no probs.

eace:

I cant help you with those nutes because its something different to my knowledge.

Others will come in and take over.

Good luck 

Hippy.


----------



## fruity86 (Oct 25, 2009)

no worries hippy you have been more then helpfull and thank you again every body on here is helpfull ive lernt so much in the last couple of months but still alot to learn if i want to be as knowledgable as you guys


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 2, 2009)

hi grower and smokers its day 8 of 12/12 now not much to say on the development apart from a couple have had sum major streching wilst others have stayed small and only grown 3 inch heres sum pics

pic 1 is the tallest that is now 31inch 
pic 2 is the smallest at 22inch
pic 3 is them both side by side

do you think i could top the biggest 1 so it fill out and lets the others catch up or is it to late now any advice would be great


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 2, 2009)

anyone got any advice ?


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 7, 2009)

just a few more pics the girls are starting to produce pistils now and are slowing down on the growth tallest is 36inch and the smallest is 30inch so far so good wot do you think


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 8, 2009)

hi everyone how can i get rid of the lines on my pics is there any program that will do this or i need a better camara?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello Fruity 

Your plants are looking much better.

Are you using the flash when you are taking the pictures?

eace:


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 8, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello Fruity
> 
> Your plants are looking much better.
> 
> ...




no hippy i just leave the grow light on with the light off i cant get any good pics,  i was thinking of just putting a normal light bulb in there for when i take pics wot do you think?

and thanks for the comment


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 8, 2009)

Its the flicker of your grow light causing the lines, try taking a picture with the flash on 

eace:


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 8, 2009)

ok thanks hippy il have ago later when the light comes on happy growing


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 10, 2009)

sum pics with the flash on and the light of as hippy surgested and i think they look good thanks hippy


----------



## Locked (Nov 10, 2009)

Looking nice Bro...I love when the magic starts happening....


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks hamster lewis yes the magic has started but il love it more when the magic in done should be a nice xmas


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely!
Sorry they were not autos but I'm sure the double time will make for double the yeild so it's not all bad . 
Great pics.


----------



## 225smokestack (Nov 11, 2009)

Looking good man! Nice pics!


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks 225smokestack the girls are finaly on there way and hopefully done for xmas


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 12, 2009)

hi grower its day 18 of 12/12 and the tallest is 38inch and smallest 35inch and as i was takeing a few pics this morning i noticed trichs on the leafs so i tuck a few pics and here we go

pic 1 part of the canope from 2days ago
pic 2 part of the bud sites
pic 3 a shot of pistils
pic 4 the trichs on the leafs    ive not got a steady hand so it might be abit blured
pics 5&6 just a couple more shots

 happy growing


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 15, 2009)

hi growers its day 21 of 12/12 here oar a few pics sum with the flash and light off and sum with the light on and no flash wot do you guys and gals think


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 15, 2009)

and heres the 1s with the light on


----------



## Locked (Nov 15, 2009)

I think you are going to hve one hell of a stoned xmas....looks like they are packing it on now....nice job


----------



## xxdjbud420xx (Nov 15, 2009)

Very nice!  I feel my fingers gettin sticky from just :watchplant:!  Been watchin many nice grows.  Gotta get started on my own!!!!!


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 15, 2009)

thanks hamster i think there doing so well b/c of the new nuts i use witch are iguana juice and carbo laod i think the carbo load is sum form of magic juice it seems to do the trick i am pleased with the grow so far i have never had a grow go aswel as this
well the only problem was the auto thing but apart from that its my best grow and cant wait for the end results


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 15, 2009)

thanks djbud420 get started and happy growing  you wont regret it


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 16, 2009)

morning growers has any1 used AN overdrive im on my way to the hydro shop and was thinking of getting some overdrive to go with my iguana juice bloom and big bud has any1 used this before and do you recomend it ive read good thing about it but you cant belive every thing you read so im just looking 4 some expert advice
 happy growing


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 16, 2009)

hi grower my trip to the shop today ended up in me buying more then i went for i got the overdrive and a 250watt clf 4 a new box im now makeing in the loft so i can veg bigger plus i got some iguana juice grow and some bud blood aswell all in aid of bigger beter harvest the thing we do 4 bud has any1 used the bud blood its ment to give you a head start on flowering


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 16, 2009)

this is wot the product says

When you feed your plants this unique formula, they make bigger flowers in less time. All you need do is use Advanced Nutrients Bud Blood. This convenient formula is guaranteed to give you bigger harvests earlier.

Yes, you heard correctly. Bud Blood forces your plants to flower earlier. It makes them put on more budding sites. The budding sites pop out on your stems like popcorn popping. Bud Blood flower stimulator sets up the budding sites so your plants produce bigger blossoms than they naturally would. Imagine larger harvests right now.

But the benefits don't stop there! Along with giving you earlier flowers, more flowers and bigger flowers, Bud Blood bloom stimulator also:

    * Reduces crop losses
    * Increases flower size and number
    * Stimulates stronger, larger root systems for faster growth and bigger flower formation
    * Provides instantly available, high quality nutrition for more vigorous growth/production
    * Reduces production costs by shortening crop cycle length
    * Increases flower appearance, aroma, & taste for higher value crops 

What's more, Bud Blood provides these benefits in ways that cannot be duplicated. Bud Blood is the only all-in-one flower booster formula that gives you such impressive gains in your grow room.

Accelerated crop cycles have long been a goal for you and other gardeners. But before Bud Blood was available for you, there really was no reliable way to force crops to go into flowering earlier and be ready for harvest sooner.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 16, 2009)

I just love love love those pots you are using.... any chance they can be purchased in a national chain store?


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 16, 2009)

hay hippy chick i dont no if you live in england but i got the pot from a pound shop there waste bins i just drilled holes in the bottom they sell them in pink aswel


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 18, 2009)

hi growers and smokers its day 24 of 12/12 now and the girls are doing great the leafs are starting to frost up now heres some pics enjoy


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 18, 2009)

heres some more pics when the lights went out


----------



## 225smokestack (Nov 18, 2009)

Looking real good man!  Gonna be some big ole plants!


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 18, 2009)

thanks smokestack yep big ole plants they are i put them on 12/12 at 19inch and they now are between 38 smallest and 43 biggest
the rest are somewhere inbetween and the top colas forming on each plant are around 9 inch give or take an inch so hopefully get a nice amount of these girls to tie me over till the next harvest i have another 9 girls vegging in the veg room waiting to go in 
thanks for the comment and happy growing  or should i say happy harvest


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 19, 2009)

hi grower and smokers ive spent some time with the girls tonight and had a good look at them and ive noticed some amber trichs already i dont no if you can see on the pics is this normal i have only ever seen them towards the end of flowering the girls are only on day25 of 12/12 the seed bank said the flowering time was 45-55days would dis be normal if the flower time was acurate? any advice would be great 
 happy growing


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 19, 2009)

any1 got any advice?:confused2:


----------



## Locked (Nov 19, 2009)

I think I read somewhere that is perfectly normal. Something about there constantly being new trichs created and some of the old ones get amber on you... I will try and dig up the post or article...I just can't remember where the hell I read it...


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 20, 2009)

ok thanks hamster


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 21, 2009)

hi growers these are some pics from yesterday at day 26 of 12/12 
 happy growing


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 22, 2009)

hello growers just an update its now day 28 of 12/12 and the girls are doing great some of the side branches are nearly as big as the main colas that are all around 10inch+ some of the bottom leaves are falling of aswel but i here this is normal anyway heres some pic enjoy
 happy growing


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 22, 2009)

hers a couple of pics i missed


----------



## 225smokestack (Nov 22, 2009)

Still looking great man!  MOnsters!


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 23, 2009)

thanks smokestack i cant wait till there done how your harvest going is she nearly dry let me no wot her weight is when she done and stay safe


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 26, 2009)

hello growers its day 32 of 12/12 girls are doing fine there starting to stink real good and getting sticky anyway let get to the pic ive put in some side branch bud shots this time and of course some cola shot so here we go

pics 1 to 3 are colas when lights went off
pic 4 cola shot when lights where on
pic 5 2 of the plant side by side
pics 6 and 7 shots of side branch buds
pics 8 and 9 pics of pistils turning orange

hope you enjoy


----------



## Locked (Nov 26, 2009)

Looking real good...they are putting on some weight now for sure...


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 26, 2009)

thanks hamster im hopeing there done in 3 weeks or so wot do you think ?


----------



## Locked (Nov 26, 2009)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> thanks hamster im hopeing there done in 3 weeks or so wot do you think ?



Hard to tell from just pics but I cld see 3 weeks...maybe 4
When you get a lot of yellowing of the fan leaves around the buds then you will know you are close but trichs still shld be checked with a pocket microscope to tell for sure...


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 26, 2009)

ok thanks hamster


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 29, 2009)

hello growers heres sum pics at 5 weeks one of my girls went hermi on me so it has been choped down and being dryed i only have 8 left anyway heres the pics enjoy


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 2, 2009)

hello grower its day 38and i have bad news i have another heshe thats 2 in 1 week when will my bad look end i need green mojo help:cry:


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 6, 2009)

hello growers and smokers its 6weeks today of 12/12 just an update im now down to 5 plant 4 black russians and a haze mother a couple of days ago another 2 girls hermi'd so there drying now atleast i have a couple of oz to smoke wilst i wait for the rest to finish il update some pics when the lights come on about an hours time from now i have a special plant to show you guys and gals that tune in to fruitys gj


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Dec 6, 2009)

Beautiful strain you have there fruity86. They look like they're going to pack on the weight in the next few weeks, although they already have quite a bit a buddage on them. Keep up the awsome work.


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 6, 2009)

hello grower heres some pics no special 1 ive smoked my first ever bit of hash and are not in the the right frame of mind to do wot i was going to do :stoned: :stoned: :stoned: :stoned: :stoned: and more:stoned: :stoned: :stoned:


----------



## Locked (Dec 6, 2009)

Lol...someone is baked.....looking real nice and green Bro....


----------



## 225smokestack (Dec 6, 2009)

Lovely man!  Great looking buds!


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 7, 2009)

HAMSTER baked isnt the word ive just had the best nights sleep in years i love hash 

smokestack thanks man have you got your next grow going yet i cant wait to follow


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 8, 2009)

couple of pic 1 of the girl is yellowing up alot now 
pics 1 to 4 are the same girl
and 5 is a cola shot of a diffrent girl 
hope you like them


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 10, 2009)

hello growers another he/she thing this is the 5th 
its came in at 165gram wet and the dry weight of the last 4 all together is a tiny 2 1/2oz anyway here the pic of the 5th he/she right after chop:cry:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 10, 2009)

I keep missing these updates.... sorry Fruity. 

Have you come to any hypothesis on why you had so many hermies on this grow? Do you think it was the transplant? The heat? any thoughts?

The smoke report sorta has me jealous.... I love a good pass out sleep. Not so bad for a hermie.  Lovely pics !


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 10, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> I keep missing these updates.... sorry Fruity.
> 
> Have you come to any hypothesis on why you had so many hermies on this grow? Do you think it was the transplant? The heat? any thoughts?
> 
> The smoke report sorta has me jealous.... I love a good pass out sleep. Not so bad for a hermie.  Lovely pics !



i dont have a clue temps are the low 80s the light fine no over feed or over watered they look great but the hermi just keep popping up i thourgh it maybe the strain but 2nyt my mother plant (diffrent strain) has hermi'd so sumthing is going wrong also they are in a new tent 2nyt the tent they where in was a cheap 1 now there in a hydrolab tent abit smaller i noticed sum pin prick size holes in the new tent where the pocket have been sowed on i never checked the old 1 to see if it was light prof maybe that did it
now i have another problem i have aload of cutting from both strains in veg are these going to hermi on me should i get rid of them or grow them wot do you think 
i also have all the dna feebies and some more seeds i my just start them and bin the clones 
thanks for stoping by Hippie Chick


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 13, 2009)

7 weeks 2day just afew pics there about 5% amber if that 1 of the girls is realy yellowing now i was thonking of choping the top of and letting the rest go a week longer wot do you think?


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice shiny, sticky looking girls you have there Fruity. Nice job!
Indeed, if i had clones taken from plants that hermied i would get rid of those clones. I wouldn't feel the odds were on my side. Just one person's opinion though.
 But enjoy the harvest, they look great!


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 14, 2009)

thank MB for stopping by


----------



## homegrownhomer (Dec 14, 2009)

Hay Fruity86 , me and my gf just had a good look thru this there  proper fantastic pictures! awesome looking specimens you have!!! i must say impressed would be an under statement , good growing buddy!


----------



## 225smokestack (Dec 14, 2009)

WOW, very frosty! Awesome grow man!


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 14, 2009)

wow such nice comment thanks HGH and Smokestack


----------



## gangalama (Dec 14, 2009)

nice grow. looks like some sticky icky, enjoy!!!!


----------



## gangalama (Dec 14, 2009)

nice grow. looks like some sticky icky, enjoy!!!!


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 15, 2009)

i noticed sum pin prick size holes in the new tent where the pocket have been sowed on i never checked the old 1 to see if it was light prof maybe that did it



i have been told by an experienced grower that even a pin prick of light can hermie your plants...so i would def check that angle...im forever light checking my flower room, i was checking it by getting inside when the lights were out and looking for leaks, but ive recently realized its actually alot easier to have the lights on and look for leaks from outside with the outer room dark, i found even the smallest little pinprick of light easily, without having to wait nealy half an hour for my eyes to totaly adjust to the darkness, the first few times i light checked i wasnt giving my eyes enough time to adjust and i was not finding all the leaks...either way your plants look awesome, you are gonna def have some sticky ganja out of those!  good job!  :aok:


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 15, 2009)

thaks sundancer ive noticed loads in my new tent ive duct tape then up from outside when i say loads i mean LOADS


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 15, 2009)

hello grower its that time 1 of the girls has been choped 2 night the bud seem realy hard harder then any bud ive grown before but the weight was not as much as i hoped it would be 
saying that there hardly any stem in it anyway the wet weight was 115gram about 10% amber super sticky and she smells realy bad in a good way :hubba: :hubba: 
and i got 2 bags of fresh trim plus 2 in the freezer for the lovely hash i cant wait may the god times roll
pics are of the girl that got the chop


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 15, 2009)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> thaks sundancer ive noticed loads in my new tent ive duct tape then up from outside when i say loads i mean LOADS


 

i recently discovered metal repair tape, it dosnt let any light through like duct tape does and it sticks like crazy to anything, i used it to  light proof my flower room... those buds look outstanding dude great job!


----------



## homegrownhomer (Dec 15, 2009)

real nice an frosty!!!


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 16, 2009)

thanks sundancer il go and have a look for it 2day and thanks for the nice comment you 2 HGH


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 16, 2009)

freakin beautiful man!!!  sorry about the herms...but that smoke looks deliciouse!


----------



## 225smokestack (Dec 16, 2009)

Man that looks like some dank green! Nice job.


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 16, 2009)

thanks LF and Smokestack


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 17, 2009)

day 53 of 12/12 getting close now just a few pics about 10% amber still
hopefully they will be chopped by weekend
first 4 are 1 plant 
last 3 the other


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Dec 17, 2009)

Beauteeeful! You've got me drooling already and I've only clicked on two pictures to enlarge them. Great strain by the looks of it.


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 18, 2009)

thanks mentalpatient


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 19, 2009)

so its final the girls have been chopped 1 girl wet weight 118grams and the second girl 180grams i no its not the best but it sure looks and smell it 
they smell very sweet and are very sticky 
so to sum it up hermi's and females 
4 BR hermi=4 1/2oz dry
G haze hermi =10g dry
1 female BR on the 15th=115g wet
1st female today= 118g wet
2nd female today=180g wet so all in all maybe 8oz not the best but im happy with it heres some pics
pic 6 weighed 58grams


----------



## Locked (Dec 19, 2009)

Looking good fruity...nice harvest...enjoy


----------



## the chef (Dec 19, 2009)

Congrats fruity! Sweet looking harvest!


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 19, 2009)

Great Job, Fruity! CONGRATS and happy smoking!


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 19, 2009)

hey thanks peeps for your kind words im of to bed been smokeing that hash again it killa:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :stoned: :stoned:


----------

